# I Messed Up Big Time !



## jswindle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

I had my egg beater drill apart yesterday for the basic maintenance and while I was cleaning the chuck, the springs fell out . I can see no way to put the springs back in. Am I right ? I can still use the drill but placing the bits between the jaws is a bit problematic.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

The cone should be threaded onto the base of the chuck, unscrew it, replace the springs in the jaws and put it back together, there is a disk as well that did not show up in photo.


----------



## jswindle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

Short of blowing it apart with C-4, I can't get it to unscrew.


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

At the very least, tell us the model and show us some photos.


----------



## jswindle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

*Sorry, I've Been Distracted*

Sorry I was doing something when I posted and I was distracted.

All I know about the drill is that it's a U.S. made Viking.
It does look somewhat better now as it has been cleaned up.
From a fairly close look, I don't believe it's meant to come apart like the chuck from the above picture. I hope to God I'm wrong about that.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

The threads on the chuck are reversed, right to loosen, otherwise it would come loose when using it to drill.


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

jswindle2

Unfortunately, your drill is of a type unknown to me.

After you take the chuck off the spindle you'll need to see if there is some way to further disassemble the chuck shell. If not, then any repair will need to be made via the other end of the chuck (the end the bits go into).

There are basically two styles of spring loaded chuck; in one style, the springs are helically-wound types which seat in pockets between the jaws. They act to keep the jaws pushed out against the inner wall of the chuck as well as keeping the jaws spaced evenly apart from one another.

The second type of spring is basically just a bent wire. One end hooks into the jaw; the other end hooks into a disc which provides downward pressure on the jaws, forcing them together as the chuck is tightened.


----------

